
Oakhurst OT case of missing-comma fame settled for $5M - DoreenMichele
https://www.pressherald.com/2018/02/08/dairy-drivers-ot-case-made-famous-by-a-missing-comma-settled-for-5-million/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16344624](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16344624)

50+ comments, 80+ points

